# Always Tired 6month Puppy



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

bougie331 said:


> Hello,
> I picked up buddy about when he was 5.5 months, he is sixth months now. He was very shy and reluctant to move when he first came home, he would shutdown the first day or two when it came time to moving. He had his first set of shots and was dewormed 3 times.
> Since then he has progressed a lot and doesn't shutdown anymore. I take him on 3-5 walks a day, which go pretty well. I know I shouldn't be complaining but he rarely ever barks unless he wants out of his crate when I come home sometimes and doesn't even like exploring the apartment. His eating is pretty regular, three times a day and has no problem with that. But since I got him he is constantly tired, and sleeps pretty much all day. I try to play with him but he is never in the mood, he only gets up when I take him for a walk or bring him his food. I'm not sure if he is just going through a fear/growing stage as a puppy, he is just a shy dog in general, or there is something else wrong. Anyone have any advice on this as I am a first time dog owner and would just like some feedback.
> Thanks.


Welcome to the forum. Buddy is a cutie! My first thought after reading your post is that 3 - 5 walks a day sounds like a lot. Of course if you are only walking 1/2 block each time that's different. I walk Riley twice a day for a total of 2 - 3 miles. I am told by some on this forum that it may be too much (not good for their growing joints). So, as much as she likes her walks we are backing off a little. Maybe you could try the same and see if his energy level changes.

Another thing, I recently switched Riley from 3 to 2 feedings a day and I noticed that she gave up that long afternoon nap she would take after her lunch. Not sure but seems like it's related...at least in our case. And she is usually full of energy before her evening feeding (she thinks she starving).

One last thing, puppies do tend to sleep a lot, but less so at 6 months. Could some of his behavior have to do with his experiences before you got him? What are those circumstances? If life for him was not so great and has improved since he came to you maybe it's just gonna take some time for him to come out of his shell.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Does he search out ways to stimulate his brain?
For instane, Does he get into _any_ mischief? Chewing things he shouldnt? Dragging things around the house? Explore objects wtih his mouth? Does he enjoy chew sessions?

If none of the above....I would investigate more with your vet.
Puppies that dont act like 'puppies' would be a concern to me...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Does he search out ways to stimulate his brain?
> For instane, Does he get into _any_ mischief? Chewing things he shouldnt? Dragging things around the house? Explore objects wtih his mouth? Does he enjoy chew sessions?
> 
> If none of the above....I would investigate more with your vet.
> Puppies that dont act like 'puppies' would be a concern to me...


Actually, my Sam never exhibited what would be considered normal puppy behavior. When indoors, he never chewed anything, explored objects with his mouth, or dragged things around the house....unless I engaged him and worked him into a playful mood. He was a very laid back dog. Outside he was more puppy like and playful. I thought Sam was the norm until I got Ike. He did all of the above and then some.  

A Vet check is always a good idea, but it could be that you have yourself a laid back pup. Also, 3-5 walks a day might be a bit much depending on the distances your walking.


----------



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

Has he been checked out by a vet, and his heart checked out or any lab work done?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Bougie....wondering more.....
Does he search you out for cuddles or belly rubs?
Lay by your feet?
Follow you from one room to the next?

Paula did Sam??


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So where was Buddy for those first 5.5 months? 
Different homes? With the original breeder? 

We had a golden that rarely barked. By rarely, I am saying that she barked an average of 2-3 times a year. That was okay with us because we knew that meant we could take her just about anywhere. If Buddy rarely barks that's okay... just be sure to pay attention when he has something to say. 

It sounds as though you are worried that something may be wrong, but your Buddy may just be a laid back, easy going boy. What does Buddy really enjoy? Does he get excited about those walks? Does he have a favorite toy or treat? If you can identify what he really likes you can use that as a gauge to how he is feeling. If he doesn't get excited about what he loves most, then I would be concerned.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Bougie....wondering more.....
> Does he search you out for cuddles or belly rubs?
> Lay by your feet?
> Follow you from one room to the next?
> ...


Yes, Sam was my shadow. He was at my side or at my feet constantly. Sam was the runt and I have pics of his litter where he is off to the side, not interacting with the other pups. 
I never thought it was odd behavior...but then he was my first dog. Now I know how he was the exception, not the rule.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Some pups are naturally laid back, but I'd still have a dog with these signs evaluated by a cardiologist.


----------



## bougie331 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.
My walks are generally around the block, about half a mile or so. I would be happy with less walks but I really like to avoid accidents in the house which so far has happened once.

He was at the original breeder for the first 5.5 months. Life for him consisted on a farm with a lot of his brothers but as I understand they were in a small 10 x 10 pen for most of the day. He was reluctant coming home and shutdown a lot but quickly grew out of that.
He doesn't really act like the normal puppy you guys describe, exploring,chewing things he's not suppose to.
He usually gets somewhat excited when we go for our walk and sometimes the treat but nothing like I've seen other dogs or goldens for that matter get excited over. 
He does like to follow me around the apartment and lays by my feet a lot.
I will try one feeding him twice instead of 3 and book a vet appt.
I'm not sure what to expect for a first time dog owner, so if this is him just being laid back, than thats great, but just want to make sure it was normal.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Those walks do not sound excessive in length, so probably not the reason for his being less energetic. He may also be missing his brothers and a bit sad. I'm sure the longer he is with you and becomes familiar with his new normal, he'll come out of his shell a little more. He may be a laid back guy who's adjusting to his new quiet life. The Vet check is always a good idea too.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> Those walks do not sound excessive in length, so probably not the reason for his being less energetic. He may also be missing his brothers and a bit sad. I'm sure the longer he is with you and becomes familiar with his new normal, he'll come out of his shell a little more. He may be a laid back guy who's adjusting to his new quiet life. The Vet check is always a good idea too.


Several folks on here have told me that you should multiple their age in months by 5 minutes and that's how long you should walk per walk. It takes us about 30 minutes to walk a mile so that sounds about right for this guy. But....I think if he is doing it 3 - 5 times a day it might be too much. 1/2 mile 3 - 5 times a day = 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 miles per day. I agree with giving him more time to adjust and a vet check up.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

jenlaur said:


> Several folks on here have told me that you should multiple their age in months by 5 minutes and that's how long you should walk per walk. It takes us about 30 minutes to walk a mile so that sounds about right for this guy. But....I think if he is doing it 3 - 5 times a day it might be too much. 1/2 mile 3 - 5 times a day = 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 miles per day. I agree with giving him more time to adjust and a vet check up.


Ok, I was thinking short walks totaling half a mile. That's a long block.


----------



## sdnicholas (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm in the same boat... Chesney is just about 5 months and seems to have lost his pizzaz in the last 3 to 4 weeks. He's always sleeping, never motivated to play fetch or go for walks. I admit, we have not been taking him on many walks... we have a large house, two stories and a doggie door to the yard, so he goes where he wants when he wants. He tends to go out back and play in the plants quite a bit, but the rest of the time he sleeps! I'm hoping this is normal for a 5 month old Golden. Thanks for any tips!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

First let me say I am glad you're going to be seeing a vet to rule out anything. 
I have a 31/2 month old still not fully house trained and I don't have a private yard so I understand what you're saying about taking him out often for potty breaks, but keep in mind, you don't have to go far for most of those outings. I take Thor out every hour if he is awake and not crated, but for most of those outings I just let him play a little on the grassy area in front of my town house after he does his business and take him back inside. A couple of times a day he does get to walk more around our common grounds, and he still has energy to spare to get into all kinds of trouble in the house .


----------

